# Connecticut State Troopers receive lay off notices



## AHC

Rumor has it that the entire 2011 graduating class of Connecticut State Troopers and half of the 2010 class has or will be receiving their notices of lay off. This is a sad day for Connecticut law enforcement and for public safety and the people of Connecticut.


----------



## Guest

Very sad news. Anyone know the numbers? 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

people mustve started commiting less violations and crime...only reason I can see to justify laying off Troopers.Best of luck to you all.


----------



## 7costanza

Is it during the Academy or have they already graduated? Obviously this sucks but if they have finished they could atleast have a good shot at getting on somewhere else.


----------



## rg1283

This is not good because CT SP troopers have mandatory retirement and they are the police for a lot of CT Towns.


----------



## cc3915

*57 Troopers Receive Layoff Notices*

In a move that would have been unthinkable in the recent past, 57 state police troopers have received layoff notices, sources said Wednesday.
Lt. J. Paul Vance, the state police spokesman, told The Hartford Courant's Patrick Raycraft that the troopers are members of the previous graduating class - the newest members of the force. The layoffs are scheduled to take effect in six weeks on August 24.
Gov. Dannel P. Malloy's senior advisor, Roy Occhiogrosso, said, "I cannot confirm any of the numbers until tomorrow.''
For more than 15 years under Governors John G. Rowland and M. Jodi Rell, prison guards and troopers were seen as the two categories of workers who would be exempt from layoffs because of concerns about public safety. But Malloy said on Tuesday that no agencies would be exempt.
Both the troopers and the prison guards voted strongly against the savings and concession package that Malloy had crafted with top union leaders. Overall, 11 of 15 unions in SEBAC supported the deal, but that was not enough under the complicated union rules.

57 Troopers Receive Layoff Notices; Union Had Voted Solidly Against Malloy Concession Package; Such Layoffs Would Have Been Unthinkable In The Past For Troopers - Capitol Watch


----------



## firefighter39

AHC said:


> Rumor has it that the entire 2011 graduating class of Connecticut State Troopers and half of the 2010 class has or will be receiving their notices of lay off. *This is a sad day *for Connecticut law enforcement and *for* public safety *and the people of Connecticut*.


I feel bad for the Troopers lossing their jobs, but *this is NOT a sad day for the people of CT*. Fuck them, fuck the people of Lawrence and every other city/state/town/county that has voted in the douchebag politicians. The people are getting exactly what they deserve, nothing more, nothing less.

My advise to those left on the job, stay safe, don't risk your safety, you have no back-up. I would never advise anyone to go into police/fire/ems today, the public does not apreciate us, so "f" them. I have been on the job since the early 80's, my only goal now is get as big of a pension as I can and give a big middle finger to the pols on my way out the door.


----------



## Guest

*Re: 57 Troopers Receive Layoff Notices*



cc3915 said:


> Lt. J. Paul Vance, the state police spokesman, told The Hartford Courant's Patrick Raycraft that the troopers are members of the previous graduating class - the newest members of the force.


That's a real kick in the balls.....congratulations on completing field training, now GTFO.


----------



## Hush

I've got a friend who was in the NH academy and halfway thru got his layoff notice. They let him finish and get his cert but no jobs in sight.


----------



## Rock

This sort of shakes the foundation a little bit. NO ONE is safe.


----------



## NMSP recruiter

New Mexico State Police is hiring up to 60 officer's for our recruit class starting January 8, 2012. We would gladly start any of the Connecticut officer's in our process. Application deadline ends September 15, 2011. Go to NMSP.com for more information. Visit our Facebook page (New Mexico State Police).


----------



## SinePari

NMSP recruiter said:


> New Mexico State Police is hiring up to 60 officer's for our recruit class starting January 8, 2012. We would gladly start any of the Connecticut officer's in our process. Application deadline ends September 15, 2011. Go to NMSP.com for more information. Visit our Facebook page (New Mexico State Police).


The only problem with your offer, is that it's in NEW MEXICO hahaha. Seriously though, we've been telling people seeking LE careers to go south or west. A Jan 2012 academy start date is an attractive offer for them.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Hell, if I was single with no ties, I'd move to New Mexico. Beautiful landscape, more freedom...you can actually own privately some of same type the weapons you carry on duty...


----------



## Eagle13

New Mexico eh? Hmm.


----------



## Bloodhound

We have a guy that's former NMSP. His only complaint was having a patrol area of about 500 square miles and nobody in it.


----------



## NMSP recruiter

I am not sure where this former NMSP was working but there are not to many places with nobody in it. Every District has a busy area. If you like to work you can find it in New Mexico.


----------



## tms1989

I was in Albuquerque for a few weeks last summer. Loved the city, plenty to do and the weather was great. For being over 100 degrees it was very tolerable, plus if your not a city person you can be in the middle of nowhere woods or desert (depending if you go east or west) in about a 20 minute drive from the center of the city. I would have no problem moving out there if I can't get a job here.


----------



## gm7988

Looks like they're about to reach a deal cancelling the layoffs!


----------



## Irishpride

I fucking hate when politicians play games with budgets and threaten public safety cuts to get what they want. It's such a slap in the face to the men and women who literally put our asses on the line everyday. Politicians really don't care about the stress this horse shit causes the cops and firefighter or their families, it's all a just a big game to them.


----------



## GARDA

NMSP recruiter said:


> If you like to work you can find it in New Mexico.


How ironic... The new Mexicans come to Massachusetts not to work. 

(what's that? Oh I see, you're right... those are "new Americans"... right Deval?)


----------



## Herrdoktor

Fuck New Mexico come to Virginia. We are hiring and it's less than a two how flight back to NE.


----------



## SinePari

Irishpride:609912 said:


> I fucking hate when politicians play games with budgets and threaten public safety cuts to get what they want. It's such a slap in the face to the men and women who literally put our asses on the line everyday. Politicians really don't care about the stress this horse shit causes the cops and firefighter or their families, it's all a just a big game to them.


Happens every budget season. Cops, firefighters, teachers...it's always their fault. Nobody in the MSP will be happier to see the 80th RTT more than the 79th.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## cc3915

*State Police Reject Wage Concessions, Plan Monday Rally*

HARTFORD -- 
The state police have rejected the wage portion of Gov. Dannel P. Malloy's savings and concessions deal, their union announced late Friday afternoon.
The vote was 657 against and 123 in favor, with a voter turnout among troopers of 72 percent, the union said.
Since the troopers rejected the two-year wage freeze, they are now subject to layoffs. With the savings gleaned from about 45,000 unionized employees, some insiders believe that the chances of layoffs for state troopers is slim.

State Police Reject Wage Concessions, Plan Monday Rally - Courant.com


----------



## gm7988

57 laid off i believe. I'm pretty confused because according to people on officer.com their next academy class is still a go.


----------

